# Anyone using BD.EU Anavar?



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

I used these back in 2011 and they were brilliant. I used them again in 2013 and they did nothing so haven't used them since.

Is / has anyone used these recently? They got slated on wedinos from what I remember.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

slated on wedinos as not containing anything at all........but, i know lads that use them on theyre own and get results :huh: think its complete luck of the draw i think.

shame, as if they made theyre products as well as they make theyre packaging (oil packaging is mint) they be spot on, and be very popular.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

IMO no need to risk a lab with mixed reports there are very good labs out there ATM. BD EU isn't one of them.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> I used these back in 2011 and they were brilliant. I used them again in 2013 and they did nothing so haven't used them since.
> 
> Is / has anyone used these recently? They got slated on wedinos from what I remember.


NP var or baltic are the ones at the minute mate so i believe. Baltic is dear but you need a lot less.... circa 40/50mg a day instead of 100mg etc...


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Cheers lads.


----------

